# Hasbean New Blends



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried these?

I'm thinking of grabbing a bag of Dark Side of the Moon and wanted some thing else to go with it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@MildredM and @Wes78 have both had some through recently.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I haven't opened any yet, it's imminent though!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The excitement...

Just spotted your E8 in the background saying...

Quality chrome chute. Well gel!


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm a few days behind Mildred!

The starter packs are a good idea imo. Well priced and varied, I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> The excitement...
> 
> Just spotted your E8 in the background saying...
> 
> Quality chrome chute. Well gel!


LOLOLOLOL

I think I should take this opportunity to celebrate my 1000th post by saying something like, 'If you've got it, flaunt it', but I'm not sure I dare


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I think I should take this opportunity to celebrate my 1000th post by saying something like, 'If you've got it, flaunt it', but I'm not sure I dare


Congrats! *doffs hat*


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @MildredM and @Wes78 have both had some through recently.


We should call you Jack the Bean stalker!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ha ha, quality! ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers for all of the replies.

Dark Side of the Moon and Costa Rica Monte Brisas Finca Salaca Black Honey ordered and on it's way


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Any views/input on any of the new blends anyone?


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Personally found Dark Side of the Moon tricky to dial in, but a couple of shots were very good, if not very very bright. Had my first shot of Black Hole this morning and can safely say I'm going to enjoy this bag


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

How long have the beans needed resting. Any good in milk?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mremanxx said:


> How long have the beans needed resting. Any good in milk?


Red Giant started here today, 3 weeks post roast and excellent in milk.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just tried the Dark Side of The Moon as V60 - really nice! Although slightly disappointed the packaging isn't multicoloured...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Just tried the Dark Side of The Moon as V60 - really nice! Although slightly disappointed the packaging isn't multicoloured...


Baby steps... looks like it took them quite a while to decide that it was worth having nice packaging at all!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've got a dark side, not cracked it open yet though.

order a few other beans at the same time.

my biggest comment is on the packaging though, it's great, easy to open and has a strip built in to stop the stupid tares i hate so much - great to see a roaster bothering to do this, it's a small thing but this attention to detail is lovely to see!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm currently using White Dwarf and enjoying it very much


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A couple of Black Hole's here this morning. Beans out the freezer and straight into the grinder. It's great


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Another White Dwarf Americano on the go, yum! I'm very happy I bought two starter packs


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rom said:


> Another White Dwarf Americano on the go, yum! I'm very happy I bought two starter packs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that as a "Dwarf Americano" thinking you were talking about an espresso shot with the same volume of water added to it. A sort of short black.

LOL


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Finally got around to making a start on my frozen white dwarf. Crisp and sweet, although this first shot was a tiny bit sour by the end of the cup. 18g:35.5g:31s


----------



## Cruz (Mar 26, 2017)

I've went through the 3 blends from the starter kit now and my favorite is the white dwarf. Red and black were not bad at all but for me they could not keep up with the white dwarf.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Going to order the espresso starter pack but the postage is a sting. Where is best to buy from if wanting 500g - 1kg of beans and not get stung by postage?


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

I guess the best way around postage is to find a roaster local to you and to go and pay them a visit. Otherwise I tend to buy in larger quantities to absorb postage costs a bit - you'll find most roasters will have similar postage costs


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

olliew44 said:


> Going to order the espresso starter pack but the postage is a sting. Where is best to buy from if wanting 500g - 1kg of beans and not get stung by postage?


Stung ? People have to pay people for posting ....one way or another .


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Stung ? People have to pay people for posting ....one way or another .


Maybe wrong choice of words but I was just wondering if there was anywhere good with good postage prices as it all adds up.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

olliew44 said:


> Maybe wrong choice of words but I was just wondering if there was anywhere good with good postage prices as it all adds up.


Some don't add a postage fee on top if you spend a set amount, like over 25quid. Although, it doesn't bother me really, I do like to support these roasters.

Also, if you contact them, they are more than happy to give time offering help with advice and answering questions.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

olliew44 said:


> Maybe wrong choice of words but I was just wondering if there was anywhere good with good postage prices as it all adds up.


the point is even if you get "free postage" you're paying for it in other ways, i.e. a premium on top of the beans, it's just a different business model but don't be fooled, you're paying for the postage.....


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Phobic said:


> the point is even if you get "free postage" you're paying for it in other ways, i.e. a premium on top of the beans, it's just a different business model but don't be fooled, you're paying for the postage.....


Very true.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep, nothing in life is free as they say.

Also, many roasters give discount on first orders so that may help.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wes78 said:


> Yep, nothing in life is free as they say.
> 
> Also, many roasters give discount on first orders so that may help.


Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

olliew44 said:


> Do you have any recommendations?


Have a look at the sticky thread for a list of links.

I know crankhouse coffee are running a 15% discount at the moment for the duration of the Tour de France


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wes78 said:


> Have a look at the sticky thread for a list of links.
> 
> I know crankhouse coffee are running a 15% discount at the moment for the duration of the Tour de France


Perfect. Thanks Wes.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/


----------

